# [Kurztest] Asus M3A78 Pro



## Lee (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurztest: Asus M3A78 Pro​ 
Mit dem Asus M3A78 Pro hat Asus eine interessante Platine mit AMD´s 780G Chipsatz für aktuell 81€ im Angebot. In diesem kurzen Review möchte ich euch das Board ein wenig näher bringen.

*Technisches...

*Das Board unterstützt alle aktuell erhältlichen AMD Prozessoren. Vom kleinsten Sempron bis hin zu AMD´s jüngstem Spross, dem Phenom II.

Hier die Technischen Daten (Auszug der Asus Website)

CPU
AMD Socket AM2+ / AM2   Processors 
 AMD Phenom™ FX / Phenom / Athlon™ / Sempron™ 
AMD Cool'n'Quiet™ Technology 
Support CPU up to 140W    
Chipset
AMD 780G/SB700 

System Bus
Up to 5200 MT/s  ; HyperTransport™  3.0 interface for AM2+ CPU 
2000 / 1600 MT/s for AM2 CPU  
Memory
 4 x DIMM, Max.  8  GB,  DDR2  1066/800/667 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
  Dual Channel  memory architecture
  *Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only. 
**Please refer to ASUSTeK Computer or user manual for Memory QVL(Quality Vender List). 
***When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended. 
Expansion Slots
 1  x PCIe x16   (Support PCIe 2.0 / 1.0 Architecture ) 
 2  x PCIe x1  
 3  x PCI 2.2 

CrossFire
 Hybrid CrossFireX™ Support (For Windows Vista only)   
VGA
 Integrated  ATI Radeon™ HD 3200 GPU 
 Supports HDMI™ Technology with max. resolution up to 1920 x 1200 (1080P) 
Supports DVI with max. resolution up to 1600x1200 @60Hz 
Supports D-Sub with max. resolution up to 2560x1440 @ 75Hz  
Hybrid CrossFireX™ Support (For Windows Vista only) 
HDMI/DVI/RGB Support 
Supports Microsoft® DirectX 10, OpenGL 2.0, Pixel Shader 4.0 
Maximum shared memory of 256MB   
Storage
*Southbridge* 
 1 xUltraDMA  133/100 
 6 xSATA  3  Gb/s ports    
  Support RAID  0,1,10    
LAN
  Gigabit LAN

Audio
  Realtek® ALC1200  8  -Channel  High Definition Audio CODEC 
  -Coaxial S/PDIF out port at back I/O 
-DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC   
USB
 12  USB 2.0 ports    
ASUS Unique Features
*ASUS Express Gate* 
- Web browser, file downloading and uploading* 
- Further free features upgradable 
* File downloading and uploading through USB devices only 
*ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution*
- ASUS AI Gear 2 
- ASUS AI Nap
- ASUS Q-Fan 2 
 - 4+1 Phases ASUS Power Design  
*ASUS Crystal Sound*
- ASUS Noise Filter
*ASUS EZ DIY*
- ASUS Q-Connector
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS O.C. Profile
- ASUS EZ Flash 2 

Overclocking Features
*Intelligent overclocking tools*
- AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
- ASUS AI Booster  Utility
*Precision Tweaker* 
- vDIMM: 8  -step DRAM voltage control
 - vCore: Adjustable CPU voltage at 0.0125V  increment
 - vChipset 4-step Chipset  voltage control 
*SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)*
- FSB tuning from 200MHz to 600MHz  at  1MHz  increment   
-  Memory tuning from  533MHz  up to  1066MHz 
- PCI Express frequency tuning from 100MHz  up to  1066MHz  at  1MHz  increment 
*Overclocking Protection*
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

Special Features
ASUS MyLogo 2 
 Uses 100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors!   
Back Panel I/O Ports
 1  x D-Sub 
 1  x PS/2 Keyboard 
 1  x HDMI
  1  x PS/2 Mouse 
 1  x S/PDIF Out  (Coaxial) 
 1  x LAN(RJ45) port 
 4  x USB 2.0/1.1 
 8  -Channel Audio I/O 

Internal I/O Connectors
 4  x USB connectors  supports additional 8 USB 2.0 ports 
 1  x Floppy disk drive connector 
 1  x IDE connector 
 6  x SATA connectors 
 1  x CPU Fan connector 
 1  x Chassis Fan connector 
 1  x Power Fan connector 
 1 x 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector  
 1  x S/PDIF Out connector 
 24-pin ATX   Power connector 
Front panel audio connector
COM connector
Chassis Intrusion connector
CD/AUX audio in
System Panel 

BIOS
 8  Mb Flash ROM 
DMI 2.0
 AMI BIOS 
PnP
WfM 2.0 
SM BIOS 2.3 
ACPI 2.0a 
ASUS EZ Flash 2 

Accessories
 UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable 
FDD cable 
SATA cables 
SATA power cables 
Q-Shield 
1 x HDMI to DVI Convertor 
User's manual 
2 in 1 Q-connector   
Support Disc
 Drivers 
Express Gate 
ASUS PC Probe II 
ASUS Update  
AMD AOD 
Anti-virus software (OEM version) 

Form Factor
 ATX  Form Factor 
 12 inch  x 9.6 inch  (  30.5 cm  x 24.4 cm  )​
*
Layout*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Anschlüsse sind da, wo sie heuzutage immer sind. 4/8 Pin CPU Stromanschluss oben rechts, ATX 24 Pin in der Mitte rechts. Also praktisch Standard. Einziger Minuspunkt: der Lüfteranschluss neben dem Kühler für die Southbridge wird von einer Dualslot Grafikkarte verdeckt. Leider ist das PCB des Boardes in einem Kackbraunton gehalten und sieht nicht sehr schön aus. Auch für manche User ein großes Problem: Das Board bietet lediglich 3 Lüfteranschlüsse. Einen am CPU, einen an der Northbridge und den eben schon erwähnten neben dem Southbridgekühler.

Wer sich wegen der ungekühlten Spannungswandler wundert, der soll beruhigt aufatmen können. Auch bei sehr langen Betriebszeiten überhitzen diese nicht und es kam nie zu Abstürzen.

*Zubehör*

Das Zubehör ist bei diesem Board, wer hätte es gedacht, spartanisch. Mehr als 2 Sata Kabel, ein IDE und ein Floppy Kabel, die I/O Blende (welche übrigens sehr gut ist ) und das Handbuch mit Treiber CD liegen nicht im Karton. Für den Normaluser sollte das allerdings ausreichen.

*
Alltagsbetrieb

*Wie manch einer vielleicht weiß, hatte ich vor diesem Board ein 200€ teueres DFI. Als OC Board glänzte es, im Alltagsbetrieb versagte es. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass ich bei meinem neuen Board besonders darauf großen Wert legte. 

Das Board muss bei mir langen und andauernden Belastungen trotzen. 24 Stunden Einsätze bei Vollast gehörten und gehören nicht zur Seltenheit. Dies meistert das Asus ohne zu murren. Seit ich das Board habe, gibt es abgesehen von den ab und zu auftretenden Abstürzen wegen meiner Grafikkarte keine Probleme. Lediglich ein zu verschmerzender Negativer Aspekt ist mir aufgefallen: Das Board startet ab und zu nicht korrekt neu, wenn Windows den Befehl für einen Neustart gibt. In diesem Fall laufen Lüfter und Festplatten an, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Durch einen einfachen Druck auf den Resetknopf am Gehäuse ist dieses Problem allerdings sofort behoben.

Noch ein weiteres Problem habe ich feststellen müssen. Selbiges hatte ich bereits bei meinem ehemaligen DFI, wobei ich bei diesem und wahrscheinlich auch jetzt beim Asus wahrscheinlich der einzige mit diesem Problem bin: Wenn ein S-ATA ODD angeschlossen ist, treten einige seltsame Phänomene auf. Beispiele sind hier Freezes im Windows, alle 2 Minuten einen 20 Sekunden Freeze, Probleme beim hochfahren...
Sobald jedoch das S-ATA ODD vom Mainboard getrennt wird, treten diese Probleme nicht mehr auf. Mittlerweile nutze ich ein IDE ODD und bin glücklich.

Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass die intigrierte HD3200 Grafik problemlos funktioniert und unter dem klenien Kühler auch bei langanhaltender Belastung nicht überhitzt.

*Overclocking

*Ja, der mittlerweile obligatorische Overclocking Part darf nicht mehr fehlen. Daher auch hierzu ein paar Worte von mir...

Das Bios bietet *alle *für das Übertakten relevanten Optionen in einer Vielfalt, wie sie bei so günstigen Boards ihresgleichen sucht. Selbst mein teures DFI kann nur ein wenig mehr aufweisen. Nähres dazu im nächsten Post-Bios Screens.

Leider nützt das nicht sehr viel. Mäßiges OC ohne starke Spannungserhöhung ist möglich. Sobald aber eine Erhöhung der Kernspannung notwendig wird, wird es kritisch. Mehr als 1,3v lässt das Bios nicht zu.

Eine erfreuliche Nachricht gibt es allerdings noch: Das Board übernimmt anstandslos die Einstellung für DDR2 1066 Ram und dieser funktioniert auch bei der Frequenz. Das ist, zumindest vor einiger Zeit, noch nicht standard gewesen.


*Fazit

*Mit dem M3A78 Pro hat Asus eine günstige 780G Platine herausgebracht, die in allen Lebenslagen Bestleistungen ablegt. Lediglich der Übertakter muss Abstriche machen, da nur 1,3v Kernspannung einstellbar sind.

Pro:
-Günstiger Preis
-Solide und Alltagstauglich

Contra:
-Möglichkeit auf S-ATA ODD Bug (Abhilfe schafft ein IDE ODD)
-"nur" 1,3v VCore im Bios einstellbar
-Neustart Bug
-Nur 3 Lüfteranschlüsse
-Kackbraunes PCB xD

Links
-Asus Produkseite

   ​


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2009)

*reserviert*


----------



## Juano (17. Januar 2009)

Darf man hier was dazu schreiben?
Ich tu es einfach mal 

Sehr schön, vielen Dank!
Überlege mir dieses Board auch zu holen, bin kein Overclocker, sollte mir also auch reichen 
Ist das mit den 3 Lüftern tragisch?
Kann man das erweitern?


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Natürlich darf man hier etwas schreiben 

Du kannst dann halt nur 3 Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen...

Willst du weitere nutzen, musst du diese direkt an das Netzteil anschließen, oder dir eine extra Lüftersteuerung kaufen. 

Theorethisch könnte man zwar Y Kabel benutzen, nur würden im schlimmsten Fall dann die Lüfteranschlüsse überlastet werden und dabei kaputt gehen. Daher empfehle ich diese Methode  nicht...


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

Hab mir einen Pc um 450€ zusammengebaut und mit mit dem Board bis jetzt voll zufrieden.


----------



## OC-Noob (17. Januar 2009)

hi,
also ich hab mehre Asus Boards daheim unteranderm 2 aus der M3A78 reihe und ich muß sagen die Boards sind alles andere als Soliede und alltagstauglich zb haben sie Probleme mit denn USB anschlüssen und dem Vcore oder sie haben Probleme mit denn Temps der SB und NB (ok das mit denn temps läst sich in denn griff bekommen in dem man die Wärmeleitpaste austauscht) 

Und sie laufen kein bischen Stabiel wieder mit DDR2 800 oder DDR2 1066 Speicher (mehre Module getestet wie PCGH Speicher, Geil--> Black Dragon usw.)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist das Layout und die Farbe des PCB ist grauenhaft (ok es ist Geschmack Sache)

aber das gleiche gilt auch für die M3N78 reihe von Asus!!

Wenn ihr wirklich gute und günstige Board sucht schaut bei MSI oder Gigabyte da bekommt man gute sachen für sein geld


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Aber das Pro hast du nicht, oder? Und hier geht es genau um *dieses* Board und das läuft absolut stabil... Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht sehr empfindlich...


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Die USB Ports(alle) spinnen bei mir ein bisschen,was dazu führt das die Maus machmal nicht erkannt wird.Dann muss ich umstecken und das ist sehr nervig.
Würde ich als Minus Punkt werten.Aber sonst ist es ein gutes Board,wenn man nicht allzu hohe Ansprüche stellt.


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Bei mir spinnt absolut nichts. Meine Maus und Tasta musste ich noch nie abstecken. Daher kann ich zu diesem Punkt nichts sagen.

Aktuelles Bios drauf?


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Nö,Bios ist ein altes drauf.Gleich mal updaten.Wie geht das?


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Lädst dir von Asus das Bios runter, packst es dir auf einen USB Stick, gehst ins Bios suchst "EZ Flash" und der Rest müsste selbst erklärend sein.

Wichtig ist: Danach die Optimized Defaults laden...


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Die Optimized Defaults hab ich nich gefunden.Ich hab die Value Defaults geladen.Jetzt ist der treiber von der Grafikkarte weg.Muss den jetzt neu laden und installieren.


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Ich kann den Graka Treiber net neu installieren.Da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung "Konnte keine Treiber finden die mit der aktuellen Hardware kompatibel sind".Ich hab ne 9800 Gt


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

IGP Deaktiviert?


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt den alten gelöscht und den neuen drauf gehauen und jetzt geht es wieder.Was ist IGP?


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Integrated Graphics Prozessor--> Auf Deutsch: Onboard Grafik...


----------



## Juano (18. Januar 2009)

Onboard Grafikkarte
€:war jemand schneller


----------



## KillerDuck (19. Januar 2009)

Hab das Board jetzt seit knapp einer Woche und kann folgendes drüber sagen:
-Layout: Standart, damit völlig in Ordnung
-Stabilität: keine Probleme, läuft auch unter Volllast problemlos
-Anschlüsse: für Normalbetrieb ausreichend 
-VCore: absolut ungenügend, laut Manual soll das Board bis zu 1,7Volt bieten, macht aber bei der Default-Spannung des Prozessors schon dicht

Und der letzte Punkt ist für mich auch schon entscheidend. Auch wenn man keine großen OC-Ambitionen hat, ein wenig Luft zum "spielen" sollte schon sein. Das Problem besteht übrigends bei ALLEN verfügbaren Bios-Versionen von Asus...
Falls einer ein Work-Around oder ein Mod-Bios kennt, um dies zu beheben, bitte ich um Nachricht.

Wegen dem oben genannten Punkt kann es von mir keine Kaufempfehlung geben, auch der günstige Preis rechtfertigt solch eine Beschneidung nicht.


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn man nicht Übertakten will, ist es ein Klasse Board für den Preis...

Theoretisch wäre auch noch mehr Spannung möglich, nur würden dir dann wahrscheinlich die ungekühlten Spannungswandler abrauchen. Ist in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich eher eine Schutzmaßnahme von Asus...

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn du richtig übertakten willst, warum kaufst du dir dann so ein günstiges Board? Gut übertakten sollte man schon mit dem Asus M3A78-T können. Das Pro ist aber für eine andere Zielgruppe...


----------



## KillerDuck (19. Januar 2009)

Es geht mir darum, dass das Board laut Manual die VCore liefern kann, das Bios aber dicht gemacht wird. Und wenn diese Sperre nicht wäre, könnte man klasse mit dem Board übertakten.
Außerdem ärgert mich, dass das Bios sonst fast alles manuell einstellen lässt, was Otto-Normal-User nie braucht, aber eine einfache Veränderung der VCore nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

Du hast ja recht, mich ärgert es ja auch...


----------



## noiz (19. Januar 2009)

wenn es hier schon so viele erfolgreich einsetzten, kann mir doch bestimmt auch einer sagen ob man 2 monitore gleichzeitig nutzen kann.


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

Mit der IGP glaube ich nicht. Da ich keine 2 Monitore habe, kann ich dir das allerdings nicht genau sagen...


----------



## noiz (19. Januar 2009)

mmhhh. vieleicht weiß es ja einer der anderen.  
kann zwar am 690 chipsatz 2 monitore anschließen aber scheint wohl nur ein signal rauszugehen. zumindest sehe ich das selbe.


----------



## noiz (23. Januar 2009)

schade weiß wohl doch keiner bescheid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

noiz schrieb:


> schade weiß wohl doch keiner bescheid.


 
Welchen Chipsatz meinst du genau?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Januar 2009)

Öhm,
mit welchem Prozessor hattest du denn das Board getestet?
Ich kann da problemlos 1,5V einstellen bei meinem X2...Ok, es untervoltet recht stark, was ich auch erst bisl später rausgefunden hab, aber sonst?


----------



## Lee (24. Januar 2009)

Meinen Phenom 9550.

Welches Bios hast du drauf?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Januar 2009)

die von 06/04/2008, also die 0202.
Wie gesagt, ich hab nen 5000+ Black Edition und da kann ich 1,5V einstellen, was aber in "nur" 1,475V resultiert-


----------



## Juano (26. Januar 2009)

Ich habs hier rumliegen.
Konnte es aber noch nicht einbauen, da ich auf den Rest warte, aber so sieht
es schon sehr schick aus.
Das so benannte "kackbraun" finde ich nicht schlimm, es wirkt finde ich auch nicht kackbraun.


----------



## cloud60 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Heute zum ersten Mal auf diesem Board.
Ich bin über Google hierauf gestossen, da ich mir gerade ein ASUS M3A78 Pro gekauft habe.....

In der Konstellation

ASUS M3A78 Pro
AMD Phenom 9550
Corsair DDR2 Twin2X 2 GB Ram

bin ich damit überhaupt nicht glücklich

Zuerst wollte ich meine alten IDE Platten einbinden. Dabei ist es mir in einer Woche ein mal gelungen WinXP pro zu installieren.
Bei zahlreichen Installationsversuchen gab es ständig Kopierfehler von der XP CD. 
Ich bekam einen Hinweis aus einem Forum die Spannung der Speicher geringfügig zu erhöhen. Mit 2,00 Volt konnte ich endlich das Betriebssystem installieren.
Am nächsten Tag bootete die Platte nicht mehr. Optische Laufwerke werden am IDE Port nicht mehr erkannt. 
Bei erneuten Installationsversuchen konnte wurde im XP Setup keine Partition mehr erkannt werden. Es liess sich auch keine mehr erstellen.

Also habe ich gedacht, dass die IDE-Platten (ich habe mehrere ausprobiert) nicht wirklich passen.
So habe ich eine S-ATA Platte besorgt.
Alles sah zuerst gut aus....

Dann wieder Bluescreens mit diversen Stop-Fehlern.

Ich spiele eigentlich wenig mit dem Rechner. Ich nutze ihn als Studio Umgebung - Musik, mit Cubase und einer Delta66 Karte zum Aufnehmen.

Trotz aktuellem Treiber kam der erste Bluescreen bei der Installation der Delta66 Karte.
Dann bei der Installation von Antivir.....
Dann bei dem Versuch Java in Mozilla zu installieren.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es so schwierig ist eine Neue Konstellation an´s Laufen zu kriegen.

Ich habe oben gelesen, dass nach dem Bios-Update "optimized-defaults" geladen werden sollte?
Passt der Corsair-Speicher zu dem Board? (Wurde mir jedenfalls so verkauft).

Nach 2 Wochen rumprobieren hab ich langsam keine Lust mehr und würde dem relativ großen Händler in Frechen gerne das Board wieder auf den Tisch knallen.

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß Klaus


Das passt ja wohl in einen Test.... oder ?


----------



## Lee (29. Januar 2009)

Du hast mehrer Platten und optische Laufwerke versucht an einem IDE Port anzuschließen? Wie soll das denn gehen? Hast du korrekt gejumpert?

Hast du schon das aktuelle Bios drauf?

Was ist das für ein Speicher? Betreibe ihn mal mit den Standardsettings (DDR2 800, 5-5-5-15 1,8v) und teste erneut.


----------



## cloud60 (29. Januar 2009)

Falscher Beitrag.... sorry


----------



## Lee (29. Januar 2009)

Bei der P-ATA Platte würde ich schon fast von einem Defekt ausgehen. 

Du sagst, es hat mit BSOD´s und Co. bei S-ATA Platte und S-ATA Laufwerk funktioniert.
Probiere nun bitte noch S-ATA Platte und P-ATA Laufwerk. 

Ich verstehe deine Gefühle und deinen Ärger sehr gut, denn ich habe selber schon sehr viele ähnliche Situationen durchlebt.
Probiere es bitte mit der S-ATA, P-ATA Kombination.


----------



## cloud60 (30. Januar 2009)

Falscher Thread....sorry


----------



## cloud60 (30. Januar 2009)

Falscher Thread.... Sorry


*Danke Lee.*
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test.
...bisher...     *wegrenn*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## necavi91 (30. Januar 2009)

Ein BIOS-Update funktioniert bei Asus eigentlich ganz einfach. Du musst das Asus Update Programm installieren ( auf der MB-CD oder auf asus.com bei der Downloadsektion). Dann führst du das Programm aus und sagst ihm das es nach einem neuen BIOS suchen soll. Für den Fall, dass es dir sagt, dass kein Update verfügbar sei, mussst du auf der Asus Supportseite das BIOS-Datei runterladen und mit Asus Update manuell installieren lassen. Anschließend musst nur noch Neustarten und im BIOS ein paar Einstellungen wiederherstellen. Nun sollte dein PC idealerweise besser laufen!


----------



## Juano (31. Januar 2009)

Also ich habs jetzt am laufen.
x7750 x2 
hd4850
4gig ram

und ich muss sagen alles geht bis jetzt :p
kann nicht meckern, und schlecht aussehen tuts auch net


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

Gehäuselüfter lassen sich nur 2 anschließen oder?Hab nämlich vor 3 Gehäuselüfter in den PC einzubauen.Muss man bei den Lüftern auf einen bestimmten Anschluß achten?(3-Pin)


----------



## Lee (1. Februar 2009)

Es lassen sich nur 2 Gehäuselüfter anschließen, ja. Und halt noch der für den Prozessor, also insgesamt 3 Lüfteranschlüsse.
Es sind bis auf den Anschluss vom CPU Lüffi, welcher ein 4 Pin ist. alles 3 Pin Anschlüsse.


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

Aha,Danke.


----------



## luigi06 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich überlege mir, das Board für den PhenomII 940 zu kaufen!

Meine Frage dazu:

Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Bios-update von nöten sein, damit es mit dem PhenomII zurecht kommt.

Bootet  das Board mit dem PhenomII, oder muß man einen älteren AMD-Prozessor verwenden um ein Bios-update machen zu können?

Wer hat damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Lee (6. Februar 2009)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich keinen Phenom II besitze. Ich denke allerdings, das es keine komplikationen geben wird...


----------



## luigi06 (6. Februar 2009)

Habe mich bei Asus erkundigt und die meinen, dass ein update meistens nur mit einem älteren AMD-Prozessor möglich ist.


----------



## aladima (12. Februar 2009)

Habe heute das M3A78 Pro + PhenomII 940 bekommen.

Es bootet NICHT mit mit dem ausgeliefertem BIOS.

grüße


----------

